

Kondoot to take on Facebook, Twitter, Google Plus with video - melissakate
http://www.couriermail.com.au/business/brisbane-social-media-service-kondoot-to-take-on-facebook-twitter-google-plus-with-video/story-e6freqmx-1226117720274

======
petenixey
Headlines like "taking on FB, Google and Twitter" seldom end in success. That
said I think that Chatroulette left a lot on the table and that if you can get
the dynamics right there's clearly still something big to be built in live
video chat

------
vjeux
That's too bad the article is written that way. It really gives bad press to
Kondoot.

"take on Facebook, Twitter, Google Plus". Seriously?

"already is making a splash on the web". It is barely visible on Alexa:
<http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/kondoot.com>

"is currently working 18-hour days". You aren't productive while missing sleep

And it looks like that's not the only article written this way. A related
article is about "Mass exodus from Facebook due to fatigue"

------
wccrawford
I'm not convinced video is what people want from online interactions with
their friends.

------
hbbio
In French, "kon" means idiot and "doot" means doubt. Still time to rename your
product?

------
sidwyn
What happened to Diaspora?

~~~
secoif
Duke Nukem Forever.

~~~
buu700
So you're saying it was released to a critical reception and terrible reviews?

------
chico_dusty
Know what, video means I have to put on a shirt and comb the cereal crumbs out
of my beard. Who wants to make that effort? I'm using a computer so I don't
have to.

